# Michigan Wolverine found 3-13-2010



## Todd Steele

My buddy was up at Minden City swamp today and found a dead animal that he never seen before. It was dead by a beaver pond on the ditches out there. He contacted the DNR and in about 20 minutes two officers in two trucks showed up. He walked them all the way to the animal and he was right...it was a wolverine. They called more people in and they took photos of entire area and took the wolverine with them. He has photos so I will post them as soon as I can get them. He said it was around 35 lbs. and really dark looking. The DNR were surprised at seeing it. So they are around and I remember seeing a film that someone took of a wolverine in that area I was told, but now they have one.....
ToddS


----------



## griffondog

Looks like Jeff Ford won't be following her around anymore.

Griff


----------



## Scott K

Too bad. Did they say why they think it died?

Is this the same wolverine that they've been seeing all along?


----------



## beervo2

griffondog said:


> Looks like Jeff Ford won't be following her around anymore.
> 
> Griff


 
That's to bad if it's the same one, I always looked forward to the updates on her in W-n-W mag..

Mike


----------



## marshbandit

That's too bad it was found dead but I'm looking forward to those pics.


----------



## Todd Steele

my buddy said it had its head stuck in the beaver lodge and looked like it drowned? He said the DNR were all on it and called in the calvery.... took pictures of whole area ect. Pretty cool that he called the DNR so they can see it up close.

ToddS


----------



## KalamazooKid

Whoa, that's really too bad! I'm sure they'll be able to identify if it's the same one that had been documented (I just read the latest story in Woods n Water).


----------



## Linda G.

I'm sure it's the same animal. How sad...it was exciting to think we had such a mysterious animal here, and I was very surprised that it actually survived this long without either being run over or otherwise getting itself into trouble in someone's chicken coop or something. 

Hopefully the necropsy will give us a better idea of how it got here...

Do you think someone's let Ford know? I'm sure by now he was quite attached to her in an odd sort of way, it's been what, six years, since he first found her?


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

That really is too bad... they shouldn't have a problem identifying it since they had DNA from it...


----------



## tjays

There was some trail cam photo's of the one they found in the thumb area a few years ago. I do belive some yote hunter's also reported seeing the critter and I am sure they took some pictures but that was about 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## bluesun7602

awesome


----------



## Todd Steele

http://www.mlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2010/03/michigans_only_wolverine_has_a.html

ToddS


----------



## trout

Amazing that it was even found alive and even more amazing is that it was found dead.


----------



## Perferator

trout said:


> Amazing that it was even found alive and even more amazing is that it was found dead.


No kidding. What a gem to find it after it died. That gives some closure on where in the world it went to.


----------



## Quakstakr

Perferator said:


> No kidding. What a gem to find it after it died. That gives some closure on where in the world it went to.


Exactly, I think it's a good thing someone with a lick of sense found it and did the right thing. :chillin:


----------



## November Sunrise

That's too bad. 

I certainly enjoyed reading Jeff Ford's stories in WNW about the animal. The most recent column where he described being very close to it after dark was especially interesting.


----------



## thelastlemming

Sorry to hear that it died. It was cool knowing that something that wild and rare in the lower 48 was roaming MI. At least the guy who found it had it documented though. I was just thinking the other day that when it adventually died it would probably be someplace where the vermin got to it before it was found.


----------



## Linda G.

very interesting. Todd, what was your buddy doing in the Minden City swamp yesterday, checking a trap line? By any chance was that wolverine found in a conibear set for beaver?

after chatting about this with a couple of trapper friends, well, ya just gotta ask...


----------



## Todd Steele

He was out there getting a portable stand that he left from season. He said there was no traps on the animal and of course the DNR checked... 

Do you guys think he could get the thing back from them after they do what ever they do with it?
Could be worth a bunch of money I would think....

ToddS


----------



## BirdieShooter

Does anyone know how long it will take if they are able to confirm that it is the same animal?


----------



## goodworkstractors

Todd Steele said:


> http://www.mlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2010/03/michigans_only_wolverine_has_a.html
> 
> ToddS


That is really weird that that story on MLive ran today and the wolverine just died. 

Too bad to hear, but interesting to read about. Definitely wouldn't want to run into one of those on the way to the deer stand.


----------



## backstrap bill

Todd Steele said:


> He was out there getting a portable stand that he left from season. He said there was no traps on the animal and of course the DNR checked...
> 
> Do you guys think he could get the thing back from them after they do what ever they do with it?
> Could be worth a bunch of money I would think....
> 
> ToddS


 IDK, but it would make a cool mount.


----------



## ryan-b

damn shame, but it sure was cool that one was here. maybe another will hop a garbage boat and make the trip over. and no you dont wanna run into one when theres a dead animal around that it want cscott. ran into one when i was tracking a clients mulie in idaho. blood all over everything and let me tell you that crazy little bugger did not want me claiming the mulie. he gave up cause he couldnt run me off( if he tried much harder my 45 would have convinced him otherwise) so he just parked himself up on a branch and snarled and growled at me for a hour.


----------



## lang49

Linda G. said:


> very interesting. Todd, what was your buddy doing in the Minden City swamp yesterday, checking a trap line? By any chance was that wolverine found in a conibear set for beaver?
> 
> after chatting about this with a couple of trapper friends, well, ya just gotta ask...


Linda, I don't understand where you come up with this crap! 

Maybe the wolverine died from bloating after eating corn that someone put out to feed the turkeys. Thats about as likely as what you just suggested.


----------



## PikeLaker

I'm hoping that it is not the same one as Jeff's. Somebody mentioned that the DNR has DNA from that one....should make a positive ID easy enough. 
If there's one there could be more


----------



## anon12162011

Here is another MLIVE story I found..........

http://www.mlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2010/03/thumb_wolverine_dead_michigan.html


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Article says no signs of injury so far. Dead in a ditch alongside a trail.


----------



## Ieatantlers

Its a cool story to see a wolverine in michigan, but honestly? Spend thousands of dollars on an autopsy and DNA confirmation when we can't even afford to keep CO's patrolling in decent numbers. Who cares how it died (since it was obviously natural) or who cares if its the same one? I'd rather see another person with a job instead of spending thousands upon thousands on one wild animal. DNA testing is not cheap. If people care so much, take private donations- but don't waste my tax dollars on this crap. End rant.


----------



## Todd Steele

They say there getting it mounted.... but not until they talk to my buddies lawyer he called.
Maybe he is having it mounted..... Just because my buddy called them doesn't mean they own it.
Finders Keepers

ToddS


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

unless it is a protected species....


----------



## wally-eye

Ieatantlers said:


> Its a cool story to see a wolverine in michigan, but honestly? Spend thousands of dollars on an autopsy and DNA confirmation when we can't even afford to keep CO's patrolling in decent numbers. Who cares how it died (since it was obviously natural) or who cares if its the same one? I'd rather see another person with a job instead of spending thousands upon thousands on one wild animal. DNA testing is not cheap. If people care so much, take private donations- but don't waste my tax dollars on this crap. End rant.




The people doing all the tests are already on the state payroll, just another task for them with no extra funds being needed for this.......


----------



## Biggbear

Linda G. said:


> very interesting. Todd, what was your buddy doing in the Minden City swamp yesterday, checking a trap line? By any chance was that wolverine found in a conibear set for beaver?
> 
> after chatting about this with a couple of trapper friends, well, ya just gotta ask...



No, you don't " just gotta ask." To do so was inappropriate and ridiculous.


----------



## Ieatantlers

wally-eye said:


> The people doing all the tests are already on the state payroll, just another task for them with no extra funds being needed for this.......


So they don't bill anybody, specifically the DNR for the testing? I find that very hard to believe, but I guess it's possible. Do you know that for a fact with any sources?


----------



## wally-eye

Ieatantlers said:


> So they don't bill anybody, specifically the DNR for the testing? I find that very hard to believe, but I guess it's possible. Do you know that for a fact with any sources?



Who is *they *that will be doing the billing??? I don't follow you. I would assume the necropsy will be performed by the staff DNR biologists, pretty simple tests to see if it was shot etc..... Kind of like Kristie from this site who has been cutting and testing deer heads for ages...... 

All the people from the DNR that picked up the animal to the biologists etc are already on the payroll.........


----------



## Ieatantlers

wally-eye said:


> Who is *they *that will be doing the billing??? I don't follow you. I would assume the necropsy will be performed by the staff DNR biologists, pretty simple tests to see if it was shot etc..... Kind of like Kristie from this site who has been cutting and testing deer heads for ages......
> 
> All the people from the DNR that picked up the animal to the biologists etc are already on the payroll.........


I wouldn't think the DNR would have the capabilities of analyzing a wolverine DNA to match it with a specific area like they did. I figured that would have to go to a forensic lab with the state police or something. I thought the DNR labs basically were used to TB and CWD test- not something as advanced as DNA testing. I wouldn't think it would be a common use for them? Maybe I'm wrong, but it all just seems like a lot of hooopla over one animal.


----------



## wally-eye

Ieatantlers said:


> I wouldn't think the DNR would have the capabilities of analyzing a wolverine DNA to match it with a specific area like they did. I figured that would have to go to a forensic lab with the state police or something. I thought the DNR labs basically were used to TB and CWD test- not something as advanced as DNA testing. I wouldn't think it would be a common use for them? Maybe I'm wrong, but it all just seems like a lot of hooopla over one animal.



You might be right on the DNA but in the end the people doing the DNA testing are already state employees so in the end its just another test to them without extra funds being used........

You think they didn't do DNA tests on the cougar sign in the upper??? This is no different.....a supposedly extinct animal in Michigan found dead......I feel the time/tests etc are appropriate.........but that's just me...


----------



## kristie

wally-eye said:


> You might be right on the DNA but in the end the people doing the DNA testing are already state employees so in the end its just another test to them without extra funds being used........
> 
> You think they didn't do DNA tests on the cougar sign in the upper??? This is no different.....a supposedly extinct animal in Michigan found dead......I feel the time/tests etc are appropriate.........but that's just me...


Just FYI any DNA tests we have run at this point we PAY universities, like MSU to do. Our lab extracts the DNA and sends it on. If a necropsy is performed on this animal I'll see if I can get the info. up here for ya'all. Also, if there is any follow-up info......
Kristie


----------



## wally-eye

kristie said:


> Just FYI any DNA tests we have run at this point we PAY universities, like MSU to do. Our lab extracts the DNA and sends it on. If a necropsy is performed on this animal I'll see if I can get the info. up here for ya'all. Also, if there is any follow-up info......
> Kristie




Thanks for clearing that up Kristie.........


----------



## Spartaned

Just posted on MLive...

http://www.mlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2010/03/thumb_wolverine_dead_michigan.html


----------



## Mickey Finn

Well, thats that. So, it goes. I don't think an post mortem exam is a waste of resources. It'll be interesting to read the report.

ATB


----------



## PikeLaker

*From the Hunting & Trapping Guidebook page 18, believe that should cover things on who gets what-*

*Incidental Catches* 
[/COLOR]
[SIZE=-1]Trappers occasionally trap nontargeted species. Because it is unlawful to possess animals out of season or those which are protected species, the following procedure allows trappers to help the DNR collect and utilize the biological data available through carcass examination and ensure that pelts are put to good use.
Trappers must:

Immediately release live protected animals from the trap. Help may be available to advise on the release of endangered species.

If the animal is dead or dies in the attempt to release it, attach a Michigan 
For those about to say, "He didn't trap it." or "The wolverine is not protected in Michigan." I'm sure there is a ...shall not possess non-game species clause in there somewhere. Just didn't feel like lookining that hard.
[/SIZE]
Cut-off the part about releasing to the nearest DNR office...oops see page 18 for the rest!


----------



## wruebs

augustus0603 said:


> I'm curious to find out where it came from. If I'm not mistaken, they can also determine the region it was born from DNA. Personally, I find the whole ordeal from start (6yrs ago) to finish fascinating. Especially that if it did come from Canada why did it pretty much stay to one area it's entire time here?
> 
> "Mother Nature is a mad, mad, scientist, Jerrry."- Cosmo Kramer


We will never know for sure because the state and other interests don't want to have the local landfill associated with any negative publicity. A lot of canadian trash was dumped there around the time the wolverine was discovered. I live in the area and the talk is that the wolverine came over on a canadian truck. My money is on that this is a Algonquin Provincial Park area wolverine as some of the trash came from that area. I have a story about what lengths waste management (the landfill has changed ownership since) went through to keep the canadian trash (and money!) coming.

BTW, I also see the trap question as a legitimate question


----------



## PikeLaker

> "The wolverine is not protected in Michigan."


That was answered a few previous posts ago.....the state finally did something right. Find the only known wolverine in the state.....sign an emergemcy act to protect it....hhhhmmmm who'da thunk it!

For the record, I don't trap but thought about the trap angle when I read the OP. Linda's question was legit.

For the record... the state should get the mount.


----------



## michigander II

I just seen it on the news and am glad to hear that the State will get it mounted and display it for all the people of Michigan to see. The guy and girl that found it should be commended for doing the right thing. I know I will want to see it when it does get displayed. Their might never be another around here!


----------



## ryan-b

Todd Steele said:


> Why should ford get it?? My buddy wants it back and made sure the DNR knew that.
> I told him to call a lawyer to see when there done he gets it back. Even if its endangered he is entitled to it.
> 
> 
> ToddS


 did your buddy find it on his land?? Yours posts some up everything i dislike about people these days. Good job to your buddy for finding it, but i hope he didnt really" make it clear" that he wanted it back. That is a crappy attitude the two of have if that is the case. Your on a forum with the word SPRTSMAN in the title and you guys dont give a damn about the animal just some money, and no people are not going to pay top dollar for an animal that rode over on a garbage truck! Id hope they wouldnt give people like that a penny!


----------



## Greekrukus

ryan-b said:


> did your buddy find it on his land?? Yours posts some up everything i dislike about people these days. Good job to your buddy for finding it, but i hope he didnt really" make it clear" that he wanted it back. That is a crappy attitude the two of have if that is the case. Your on a forum with the word SPRTSMAN in the title and you guys dont give a damn about the animal just some money, and no people are not going to pay top dollar for an animal that rode over on a garbage truck! Id hope they wouldnt give people like that a penny!


----------



## FREEPOP

Two funny responses I see here. 
Who said he was going to sell it??? Maybe he wanted to have it mounted for himself?? People are so quick to assume things and reading/comprehension is really lacking in our school systems.

First thing I thought was a bird hunter shot it and stuck it in the beaver lodge to hide it :evil:


----------



## griffondog

FREEPOP said:


> Two funny responses I see here.
> Who said he was going to sell it??? Maybe he wanted to have it mounted for himself?? People are so quick to assume things!!!!!!
> 
> First thing I thought was a bird hunter shot it and stuck it in the beaver lodge to hide it :evil:


 
How about a rabbit hunter who had a beagle get wooped on by a muskrat. :lol:

I'm waiting for the black copters and anal alien probes to start next.:coco:

Griff


----------



## FREEPOP

I hope they cant tell if it's been karate kicked


----------



## ryan-b

FREEPOP said:


> Two funny responses I see here.
> Who said he was going to sell it??? Maybe he wanted to have it mounted for himself?? People are so quick to assume things and reading/comprehension is really lacking in our school systems.
> 
> First thing I thought was a bird hunter shot it and stuck it in the beaver lodge to hide it :evil:


he said it in mentioned it in his earlier post
Do you guys think he could get the thing back from them after they do what ever they do with it?
Could be worth a bunch of money I would think....

ToddS


----------



## ryan-b

and here


Todd Steele said:


> Big market because it is the only one in Michigan for lets see they say 200 years?
> He probley should of left it there without nobody knowing then they could of blamed it shot by a hunter or caught like Linda G. though.. a trapper?
> Right..
> 
> ToddS


----------



## FREEPOP

#1 it implies that it may have a market, IMO I doubt it would be that big, but have been wrong once or twice. Something is only worth what someone is willing to pay.

#2 he never said specifically that's why his friend wanted it back. I know I'd have it mounted and display. Probably have a better chance at hitting the Lottery than finding one.


----------



## wruebs

From the latest stories, the wolverine lived in the minden city game area. There is a huge peat bog also in this area. The MGA is the biggest thickest track of sparsely human habitat around. The wolverine found it. The landfill, which is near the area where the yote hunters first saw it, is about 9-10 miles to the northwest. There is nothing near that big (thick, void of human activity) in the verona state game area. Hard to believe that this wolverine walked some 300 plus miles (at least) to settle down in this area. I don't buy the released pet theory either. First can you imagine how much it would have taken to get this animal to be docile enough for a pet? And if it was domesticated, it would have never survived 6 years on its own. I am very interested on what they will say as to it's origin. I bet it will be a filtered explanation.


----------



## kristie

Jigawhat said:


> Sad story, indeed. Thanks for sharing, Todd. Interested in seeing those pics!
> Was your friend one of the hikers mentioned in the mlive article? Good for him in reporting it.
> And kudos to the DNR for showing up in ~20 minutes. That has to be some sort of a record.


Yah well, I can't always be on the forum, I do have work to do....


----------



## trout

I have always suspected it crossed Lake Huron via the frozen ice covering.


----------



## kristie

Ieatantlers said:


> Everything I looked up, which was just paternal testing for children (they don't exactly advertise wolverine dna testing online) said DNA tests range from $500 to thousands of dollars. I was trying to 'get my facts strait' Like the Soo I might add! That is a very common human dna test. With something being so unique as a wolverine, being so rare, I would imagine it costing way more than a human paternal test. I guess I shouldn't have drawn that assumption, but your assumption of $50 would probably cover the shipping fees just to send over the sample. Maybe Kristie can tell us how much the standard Wolverine DNA test costs....?
> 
> I'm just being grumpy cause I get to have surgery on Wednesday, ignore my rants.


Different DNA Labs have different prices. DNRE I think, didn't do the initial DNA test on this animal, the DNA was we think, shipped to Canada. We will be taking tissue samples of the carcass when it gets to the Wildlife Disease Lab for necropsy if a DNA test is requested by the original DNA test lab. I'll post the necropsy findings when they are done.
K
As per cost of tests, depends on the test, what part of the DNA you are testing, how many sites on the DNA you are trying to match to the two samples, of a sub-sample is also being run for quality control, how much primers cost, etc. For example mitochondrial DNA tests may be more expensive than microsatilite DNA testing just because of all the prep run primers and quality control samples that need to be run.
But, for some microsatelite tests, you can test any number of loci from 5 to 10 to increase percentage of "assurity of match". So it's all a big question of what is asked for by the sample submitter as to what is the desired quality of the results.
And pardon my spelling, i'm tired, and my dog just got sprayed by another skunk.....:16suspect


----------



## augustus0603

kristie said:


> Different DNA Labs have different prices. DNRE I think, didn't do the initial DNA test on this animal, the DNA was we think, shipped to Canada. We will be taking tissue samples of the carcass when it gets to the Wildlife Disease Lab for necropsy if a DNA test is requested by the original DNA test lab. I'll post the necropsy findings when they are done.
> K
> As per cost of tests, depends on the test, what part of the DNA you are testing, how many sites on the DNA you are trying to match to the two samples, of a sub-sample is also being run for quality control, how much primers cost, etc. For example mitochondrial DNA tests may be more expensive than microsatilite DNA testing just because of all the prep run primers and quality control samples that need to be run.
> But, for some microsatelite tests, you can test any number of loci from 5 to 10 to increase percentage of "assurity of match". So it's all a big question of what is asked for by the sample submitter as to what is the desired quality of the results.
> And pardon my spelling, i'm tired, and my dog just got sprayed by another skunk.....:16suspect


Kristie, 

Are there going to be any DNA tests done to see where the animal originated from?


----------



## Ieatantlers

augustus0603 said:


> Kristie,
> 
> Are there going to be any DNA tests done to see where the animal originated from?


Those have already been done from a hair sample obtained from the guy that was monitoring the thing. Its from somewhere in canada (northwest part). That's why I'm saying its a waste of money to DNA test it again, when its obviously the same wolverine- but I'm sure it will be done.

http://www.wzzm13.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=52922

UBLY, Mich. (AP) - Three men who have spent more than two years tracking a wolverine roaming Michigan's Thumb area got surprising news.

D-N-A tests indicate the notoriously fierce animal is a female, and she probably came from the distant Pacific Northwest.

Wolverine enthusiast Jeff Ford says he thought the wolverine was a male, based on the size of its tracks. And he thought the animal came from Ontario.

But D-N-A tests of fur samples Ford and two friends collected show that it carries a gene found only in wolverines from southern Alaska or northwestern Canada.

Ford says an Alaska biologist told him the wolverine might not have traveled 35-hundred miles on its own - but rather, escaped from some type of captivity


----------



## kristie

As stated before, our lab will be collecting a tissue sample in case it's requested from the initial lab that did the first DNA test.


----------



## upbuck

Reading comprehension is overrated.


----------



## Greekrukus

Perferator said:


> With Dogman driving the truck.


and bigfoot working the dump controls....:help:


----------



## Perferator

Greekrukus said:


> and bigfoot working the dump controls....:help:


....when Dogman suddenly grabs his Iphone and calls in a UFO sighting.


----------



## Linda G.

I never heard anything about the Pacific Northwest, are there wolverines out there? Do some research on the web, and you'll read that Alaska, and remote areas of Canada, are the only places wolverines are thought to still be present in North America.

I've been told, as have a number of people in and around the Thumb who talk to the drivers and people who work at the landfill that not ALL the garbage comes from Toronto all the time. 

It comes from several points in Ontario. They recently verified wolverines in the Manitoulin Islands, which is a long ways south of where the Canadians think the wolverine's current habitat is, so maybe they haven't got all the wolverines in Ontario counted. That's still a long way for a wolverine to walk, even if it had good ice, but it shows you that they are further south than was previously thought. 

And I've had garbage truck drivers tell me that although most of the garbage is compacted, it's possible something like that could have made the ride in one piece. Raccoons and other small critters do all the time. 

It's just a theory, again, we'll never know.


----------



## michigander II

nmutroy said:


> Im still anxious and waiting to see those pics!!!


 I think the OP, is bummed that his buddy is not going to get the wolverine. So, he's holding out on posting the pic's for the rest of us. He said he would, but he hasn't!


----------



## Todd Steele

its a dead horse now. I have pictures but its all wet and dead so not much to see.
Also to set the story straight it was me that said get a lawyer not my buddy Todd Rann. I just got upset with certain people that want to be on a high horse.
I think its excellent that Todd took the time and called the DNR because nobody would have never known what happened....
Anyway I am out....

ToddS


----------



## ryan-b

Linda G. said:


> I never heard anything about the Pacific Northwest, are there wolverines out there? Do some research on the web, and you'll read that Alaska, and remote areas of Canada, are the only places wolverines are thought to still be present in North America.
> 
> I've been told, as have a number of people in and around the Thumb who talk to the drivers and people who work at the landfill that not ALL the garbage comes from Toronto all the time.
> 
> It comes from several points in Ontario. They recently verified wolverines in the Manitoulin Islands, which is a long ways south of where the Canadians think the wolverine's current habitat is, so maybe they haven't got all the wolverines in Ontario counted. That's still a long way for a wolverine to walk, even if it had good ice, but it shows you that they are further south than was previously thought.
> 
> And I've had garbage truck drivers tell me that although most of the garbage is compacted, it's possible something like that could have made the ride in one piece. Raccoons and other small critters do all the time.
> 
> It's just a theory, again, we'll never know.


weve had run ins with them i idaho, and ive cut freash tracks out west on a few occasions. they are in ID,and MT i know for sure. they are tuf little bastards. guided a trapper from AK once and he was telling me about a wolverine he caught the only had 1 toe left( from pulling out of traps) and gang green real bad around his neck from a snare that was still stuck on him( he chewed throught the wire) then he said the thing was pissed off and livey as ever and had to be shot 3 times in the head before it would die!


----------



## Ieatantlers

Linda G. said:


> I never heard anything about the Pacific Northwest, are there wolverines out there? Do some research on the web, and you'll read that Alaska, and remote areas of Canada, are the only places wolverines are thought to still be present in North America.



Like ryan b said, some are in montana and idaho. A guide I worked with in northwest montana had a stand off with one. I believe they are even allowed to trap one or two a year in montana. When I was looking into running a line of my own in the elk off season out there, that is what I remember anyhow.

Oh, and 'remote parts of canada' can be considered pacific northwest I imagine. After all, they are bordering the pacific, and in the north west of our continent.


----------



## Linda G.

That's awesome to hear they're out there. Although I wouldn't want one around me...LOL

And Ryan's post about the wolverine that chewed through the snare not only shows you how tough they are, but how smart. I think a wolverine that fell through the ice could more than likely get out, again, they're tough, and they're smart, and they've got some incredible claws on them. 

I suppose it's possible that the Thumb wolverine had been "citified" like half the people on this board, but it's still hard to believe that one would just fall over dead in a pond. Unless it was sick, when animals are sick, I'm told, with things like parvo, they head for water.

For those of you waiting for pix, that link I posted should take you right to the Muskegon Chronicle article, with a photo of Ford and the wet wolverine in it.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Keep those garbage trucks coming across the boarder and we will find a replacement wolverine soon or who knows what else. Supposedly around 2004 one was seen in the UP near Paradise also. It would be pretty hard to find that one dead or alive again in the area as there are some pretty remote areas there.


----------



## Shlwego

Here's info on at least ONE wolverine that found it's way to the Tahoe National Forest in California. California once had a native population, and it's believed that this one came on it's own from the Rockies. It shows that these animals DO sometimes travel a long ways from where there are established populations. Does that mean a Pacific Northwest wolverine came all the way to Michigan by itself? I think that's unlikely because once it got here, it stayed pretty local to where it was first sighted. Still I guess it's theoretically possible. We will probably never know.....
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/04/090429152428.htm


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

Linda G. said:


> That's awesome to hear they're out there. Although I wouldn't want one around me...LOL
> 
> And Ryan's post about the wolverine that chewed through the snare not only shows you how tough they are, but how smart. I think a wolverine that fell through the ice could more than likely get out, again, they're tough, and they're smart, and they've got some incredible claws on them.
> 
> I suppose it's possible that the Thumb wolverine had been "citified" like half the people on this board, but it's still hard to believe that one would just fall over dead in a pond. Unless it was sick, when animals are sick, I'm told, with things like parvo, they head for water.
> 
> For those of you waiting for pix, that link I posted should take you right to the Muskegon Chronicle article, with a photo of Ford and the wet wolverine in it.



Linda,

It is becoming painfully obvious that you have not even bothered to actually read or check links that anyone else has posted. That picture of Ford and a link to the story was even posted by members days ago, yet you seem oblivious to it??? 

If you go back to page 2 of this thread, better yet start at page 1 and actually READ what others have written. Post #27 (pg. 2) of this thread by Rustyaxecamp actually shows the very same pic of Ford and the Wolverine. Then post #39 (pg. 3) Spartaned posted the Mlive link. I'll save you the trouble of looking, and post the link here.

http://www.mlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2010/03/thumb_wolverine_dead_michigan.html

Oh, and by the way, your link is a CBC link, not a Muskegon Chronicle Article.

I suggest you go back and read this whole thread over, even your posts, I think you will be a bit enlightened by the experience. 

I guess somone said it best earlier in this thread, "reading comprehension is way overrated".


----------



## KalamazooKid

Awe come on now ... you've never blown over a few pages to get to the current stuff? Who's got the time? I for one have gleened a ton of information from Linda, taught me a lot over the years. No sugar coating and right to the point. You'd do well to re-read her posts again too Yote.

Hell I just saw that your post was new so I read it ...... what's this thread about anyway?


----------



## upbuck

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> Linda,
> 
> It is becoming painfully obvious that you have not even bothered to actually read or check links that anyone else has posted. That picture of Ford and a link to the story was even posted by members days ago, yet you seem oblivious to it???
> 
> If you go back to page 2 of this thread, better yet start at page 1 and actually READ what others have written. Post #27 (pg. 2) of this thread by Rustyaxecamp actually shows the very same pic of Ford and the Wolverine. Then post #39 (pg. 3) Spartaned posted the Mlive link. I'll save you the trouble of looking, and post the link here.
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2010/03/thumb_wolverine_dead_michigan.html
> 
> Oh, and by the way, your link is a CBC link, not a Muskegon Chronicle Article.
> 
> I suggest you go back and read this whole thread over, even your posts, I think you will be a bit enlightened by the experience.
> 
> I guess somone said it best earlier in this thread, "reading comprehension is way overrated".


----------



## IR john

Michigan Department of Natural Resources

Hi Christine - Thanks for your post. Is it possible that your grandfather was trapping coyotes? That would make sense, since in the 1950s the state did offer a bounty for coyotes. Aside from the wolverine discussed in news stories just this week, *wildlife biologists believe that wolverines haven't been spotted in Michigan for some 200 years*.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/midnr


----------



## TheCrawdad

First of all, I know nothing. Now that we've established that, I think the whole garbage truck idea stinks.
If there are populations of wolverines only in the Pacific Northwest, wouldn't that mean British Columbia/Yukon territory?
How %^%$ far are they trucking garbage? Thats thousands of miles from Minden City.... Am I missing something?


----------



## Wildone

Todd Steele said:


> They say there getting it mounted.... but not until they talk to my buddies lawyer he called.
> Maybe he is having it mounted..... Just because my buddy called them doesn't mean they own it.
> Finders Keepers
> 
> ToddS


 Not so, if you found dead Eagle or any bird of pray from what I understand you can't keep the carcass or even a feather. Some critter are state and Federally protected. Unless you are some sort of Indian.


----------



## FREEPOP

Wildone, not entirely true as Native Americans (Indians) can posess parts of those animals, maybe the whole animal.


----------



## AbbytheGSP

Robert Holmes said:


> Keep those garbage trucks coming across the boarder and we will find a replacement wolverine soon or who knows what else. Supposedly around 2004 one was seen in the UP near Paradise also. It would be pretty hard to find that one dead or alive again in the area as there are some pretty remote areas there.


Although he did not come from canada nor is it a wolverine. I got a pic of this guy doing 70mph down 94 on my way to UKC for some papers on a hound.


----------



## BirdieShooter

Has anyone heard of a positive confirmation yet as to if this was Ford's animal? I tried to read back through all the posts but I don't find anything concrete.


----------



## griffondog

Yes it was Fords animal.

Griff


----------



## BirdieShooter

griffondog said:


> Yes it was Fords animal.
> 
> Griff


How did they verify that?


----------



## Linda G.

They should have them by now.


----------



## FREEPOP

I've heard the results through a series of channels. Rather than spread a bunch of heresay and rumors though, I'll let the official results tell the story, which shouldn't take long. It was not a trap!

DNA samples were sent out from what I hear, to a place that has the largest data base on wolverine. Might take a while for that.


----------



## griffondog

FREEPOP said:


> I've heard the results through a series of channels. Rather than spread a bunch of heresay and rumors though, I'll let the official results tell the story, which shouldn't take long. It was not a trap!
> 
> DNA samples were sent out from what I hear, to a place that has the largest data base on wolverine. Might take a while for that.


Shut your mouth boy. This site was built on heresay. Wanna bet on what killed the old girl.:SHOCKED:

Griff


----------



## trout

(N-(phosphonomethyl) glycine)
I'll bet that stuff killed it


----------



## junkman

maybe old age???


----------



## PikeLaker

> Shut your mouth boy. This site was built on heresay


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Now that is funny!


----------



## junkman

ok ok I heard old age does that make it better:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FREEPOP

Good stuff :lol
Maybe it was swine flu?


----------



## HTC

FREEPOP said:


> Maybe it was swine flu?


I bet it was some trigger happy yahoo with a CPL who got it, you know how those guys are over in the reloading section. 

Good news is I heard it mated with a feral pig several months ago and its hybrid offspring have taken hold.


----------



## junkman

I bet it was a chupacabra.You know they are moving farther north every year.:16suspect


----------



## WALLEYE HOG

I killed the last wolverine in Michigan and I know I will be famous for and all southern folk are just jealous they didnt get chance at it.


----------



## crittergitter71

Is this a woverine? It was walking through my back yard today.


----------



## michigander II

crittergitter71 said:


> Is this a woverine? It was walking through my back yard today.


 April Fools!:lol:


----------



## shotgun658

Oh and I was just going to point out the long tail and was sure it was a cougar:lol:


----------



## crittergitter71

:lol::lol:


----------

